# Reel oil, royal purple?



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay Ive got a couple of old 200b reels and love them. I replaced the OEM bearings with orange seal boca bearings, and had them supertuned about two years ago. I recently broke them down and re-oiled and greased everything. One boat trip later one of my reels is already making a slight grinding noise when cranking, and the spool hums a bit when casting. My usual breakdown is soaking boca bearings and gears in paint thinner, and all plastic pieces in water. Re-assembeling I dab a bit of rocketfuel on my bearings, then lightly grease 1/2 half of my main gear, my drag washers, and 1/4 of my pinion gear, then hit the gears with a shot of rocketfuel to make the cranking abit smoother. I was thinking about changing up to royal purple, as I have heard great things. I did a couple of searches on here and seems like my breakdown and re-lube is spot on. Just thinking I might give royal purple a try but was wondering where I could get some and what type. Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You do not need to put any grease on the pinion gear. Grease on half of th emain gear is all you need. I would not put any oil on them after as this is just breaking the grease down and rendering it useless on the gears.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> You do not need to put any grease on the pinion gear. Grease on half of th emain gear is all you need. I would not put any oil on them after as this is just breaking the grease down and rendering it useless on the gears.


Ill give this a try tonight, perhaps thats why Im having the grinding issue. Thanks Bantam! Still wondering about the royal purple...anyone know where to buy it and what type is best?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Fred Kneipp COO/CFO 281-354-8600 office
Cell 713-725-8151
Not sure where they are selling it, but Fred gave me the hook up to use and that's all I use now. Been very happy with it..Tell him Dip sent ya... he's actually on the board. "Purple" I believe..


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Dipsay said:


> Fred Kneipp COO/CFO 281-354-8600 office
> Cell 713-725-8151
> Not sure where they are selling it, but Fred gave me the hook up to use and that's all I use now. Been very happy with it..Tell him Dip sent ya... he's actually on the board. "Purple" I believe..


Thanks Dip, will give him a call.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Marburgers in Seabrook has it for 5 bucks. It is called Royal Purple SynFilm. It is great stuff and it has lasted me a lonnng time.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Check here; they list no products for fishing reels. If you call them they can probebly make a suggestion, however, you will need to get a low viscosity oil to compete with the other products in the marketplace that offer superior performance.

http://www.royalpurple.com/index.php

Charles


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Believe it or not they do have one. I've got a couple of bottles that were sent to me. No label other than a batch number on it so I'm not sure if they are selling it yet, but It's an ISO 10 I believe. good stuff. light viscosity and it still has it's anti corrosive properties... Dip


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Another good reel oil/grease is Reel Butter. I've never had a reel work smoother after applying oil or grease then I have using that product.


----------



## 100%texan (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been using royal purple for about 5 years now and I love it. There's a slot car track out in katy is where I get mine from.


----------

